# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  El aeropuerto de Castelló tendrá agua de un pozo de Vilanova d´Alcolea

## Embalses

*El aeropuerto de Castelló tendrá agua de un pozo de Vilanova d´Alcolea*
Levante de Castelló, Castelló
El Diario Oficial de la Comunitat Valenciana (DOCV) publicaba ayer la licitación de las obras de conducción de agua desde el pozo de Vilanova hasta las instalaciones del aeropuerto de Castelló a fin de abastecer las dependencias del mismo. El proyecto sale a concurso con un coste de 4.898.415 euros. La obra formará parte del proyecto planteado por la Diputación de Castelló para abastecer de agua a todo el entorno del Pla de l'Arc, incluso hasta Albocàsser y algunos municipios del Alt Maestrat.
La licitación ha sido realizada por la Entidad Pública de Saneamiento de Aguas Residuales de la Generalitat y plantea un plazo de ejecución de diez meses a contar desde la adjudicación. Las obras afectarán los municipios de Vilanova, la Torre d'Em Doménech y Benlloch.
Esta obra es considerada necesaria por el consejo de Administración de Aerocas, empresa promotora del aeropuerto, y participada por la diputación que se ha encargado de la redacción del proyecto.
Una delegación de Aerocas participa desde el lunes en el salón del transporte y la logística, Logitrans, que se celebra en el Ifema, en Madrid.

----------

